# Central NJ Groomers?



## GGsGolden (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm in search of a good groomer in central NJ that knows how to groom a golden with show standards. He is not a show dog, however most of his line is and I like for him to look as beautiful as they do. Unfortunately, they live in another state, so I can't use their groomer. I used 1 groomer in So Jersey, however I am not happy with the way they cut him. They sheared him way too much. Any suggestions for trusted groomers in the area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

WE use Theresa Lucas, her mom has Pennylane Goldens near Englishtown NJ. Send me a private message and I will give you her #


----------

